# Favorite Metal songs Thread



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Post any metal songs that are your absolute favorite.

Mine are.....





ETOS - Prophetian (Epic Song)





Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe :banana





Katatonia - Ghost of the Sun


----------



## Resonance

A small selection of my present favourites...pretty much all the music I listen to is metal of some description so there is really a very long list.


----------



## Toad Licker

Here's a couple of my current favs:

Arkona - Liki Bessmertnykh Bogov






Arkona - Goi, Rode, Goi!






Eluveitie - Omnos






Eluveitie - Inis Mona


----------



## xTKsaucex

Recommend listening to all of the Album Hollow Crown by Architects, its a solid 9/10 out of 10:











Love Arusha Accord as well:


----------



## VCL XI

out of 50 billion others


----------



## Wirt

Was pretty brutal to narrow this down. Even then i'd probably make a totally different list if I did this at another time. Especially which metallica song i'd pick


----------



## arpeggiator

I'm not a metalhead, but the whole Colony album by In Flames is awesome






Ozzy Osbourne - Gets me through


----------



## atticusfinch

I'm not a metalhead but...

Peace Sells by Megadeth






5 Minutes Alone by Pantera






Walk by Pantera






Hollow by Pantera






For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Logan X said:


>


Insomnium!!!!


----------



## hollypop

Sepultura - roots bloody roots, desperate cry, murder

Suicide Silence - wake up, the price of beauty, no pity for a coward

Otep- my confession, blood pigs

Kittie- mouthful of poison


----------



## Barf




----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses




----------



## successful

um these soft/calm metal songs are nice, just downloaded some of their songs today (wait is there even such a genre as soft metal? lol) anyway this is pretty good..if it's considered metal.


----------



## Ironpain

Metal- Nice. Wow this is a tough one I really don't want to be cliche by saying the more standard and well known ones but what else can I really say if you love em you love em as long as you've actually listened to the song and not jumped on the I heard it was popular band wagon.

For me I put my top 10 in no particular order.

Where would we be without number 

10. Pain Killer- Judas Priest
9. Trooper-Iron Maiden 
8. One Metallica 
7. Hallowed be thy name- Iron Maiden
6. Holy Wars the Punishment Due- Megedeth- Rust in Peace
5. Iron man-Black Sabbath
4. Fade to Black Metallica 
3. Remember Tomorrow Iron Maiden
2. Breaking The Law Judas Priest
1. Master of Puppets- Metallica 

So as you can see a pretty Cliche list of Well established Metal artists. Hey what you like is what you like at least we can all agree that we enjoy Metal.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Man...I can't just pick one.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Currently addicted to this song.


----------



## heroin

I really like this one. The lyrics are a bit lame, but then when have lyrics really mattered in heavy metal?


----------



## msbxa

I don't think I can really list any because there are so many I like, and my liking for them often changes depending on the mood I'm in or when the last time I listened to a particular song was.


----------



## njodis

Some great songs in this thread.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## Charizard

My friends that listen to metal consistently tell me I have bad taste, oh well.


----------



## ak2218

Never gets old :b


----------



## RayOfLight123




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## MojoCrunch

LOL Heavy metal Barney from Finland.


----------



## heroin

C'mon, nobody posted this yet?!!






Also, the greatest doom metal song ever:


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## Toad Licker

Armour - Madder Mortem






Come to Me - Elis


----------



## MojoCrunch

Someone put Lemmy so I'll put some Ozzy





Some random stoner metal


----------



## njodis

Anyone like thrash?

Violator's "Chemical Assault" album is one of the best I've ever heard, period. It destroys from beginning to end. I'm not huge on the "retro thrash" trend lately, but these guys kick ***. Too bad their latest EP is not nearly as good.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I like me some thrash. I have never really listened to Violator. That album cover reminds me X-men, btw. Sounds great - now I have some new music.

Aside from that, does anybody remember when Pantera did this song for Spongebob? I remember when this episode first aired many years ago and I saw Pantera in the opening credits and was like :spit Pantera on Nickelodeon?


----------



## Takerofsouls

This band is Christian so I tune out most all their lyrics, which arent the best to begin with. But this is awesome, pretty intense song.


----------



## UltraShy




----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

ak2218 said:


> never gets old :b


katatonia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Testament and Overkill are two bands that didn't get enough credit in thrash metal.
Kickass solo in this song




I'll admit to being partial to the overkill vocals. But then again I've never really paid too much to vocals in general.


----------



## Toad Licker

Third Immortal - Battlelore






Paranoid Circus - Lyriel


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## MojoCrunch

Jeff Loomis....


----------



## Toad Licker

Vodka - Korpiklaani






Follow Me - Pain


----------



## Donatello

Aw man, I haven't listened to some of this stuff since my Bloodstock days! Completely forgot about great bands like Insomnium and Kalmah.






Draconian were the best. <3


----------



## MojoCrunch

Young Children of Bodom full of energy. Still my favorite COB song till this day.





Their earlier music before they became COB was also not bad. It's interesting watching how bands evolve.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Toad Licker said:


> Vodka - Korpiklaani


XD Oh man, Korkiplaani. Oh the memories I have of being drunk to this music. Funny thing is that in college me and my friends back then made a joke that if we flunked out of school we would form a folk metal band because I played bagpipes and tin whistle, my friend played a hammered dulcimer and keyboards, my other friend could sing/growl pretty good, and I knew a guitarist and a drummer. We probably would've been the craziest most horrible folk metal band ever.
Anyway, I can't help but post this associated song:


----------



## njodis

Children of Bodom was one of my favourite metal bands for a long time... until they started getting terrible. The new album is decent, though.

My favourite of theirs is...






Norther is a decent CoB clone, although they're all over the place lately. (Warning: terrible lip syncing inside)


----------



## Northern Lights

I feel like adding some Type 0 Negative to this thread today as it's the 1st anniversary of Pete Steele's death. Type 0 Negative is one of my all time favourite bands and I wish I would have had another opportunity to see them on stage!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Lots of metalheads on this board, with great taste too.
Here's some of my favorites.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Donnie, there's a guide on how to imbed youtube clips here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/how-to-embed-youtube-videos-114261/


----------



## VCL XI

Northern Lights said:


> I feel like adding some Type 0 Negative to this thread today as it's the 1st anniversary of Pete Steele's death


In that case:






Disturbingly timely subject matter too...


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Very nice!

Going to post some Obscura. Became a fan of this band because pretty much all the guys in this band were in Necrophagist, which I am also a huge fan of. Found out they are going on tour with Devin Townsend, SepticFlesh, AND Children of Bodom and will be in a town near me in a few months. I might ACTUALLY have money to go see them live. I'm super excited. Just hope my SA doesn't cause me to bail on an awesome show with awesome bands!


----------



## ak2218

wow i just noticed theres exactly 666 views on this thread :lol

Amazing one man folk metal band from Norway






and New Moonsorrow!!!!! Cant wait to see them live again :b


----------



## MojoCrunch

Hmm, never heard of Myrkgrav. I've been out of the black metal loop for a bit. Regardless, I like it.

Radiance (Sami Raatikainen) - Downward Spiral





And for the hell of it, racer X


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Children of BOREDOM

Anyway, this song is really helping me get over my ex right now:






Here I am
Wondering where you are
Those same thoughts
Come to me again
Please release me
From this pain
There must be a way
To ease this hurt again
Let me know
Let me find
The way to go
Let me see
Let me hear
The way to you again

Once all I had - now gone
Once all I loved - now gone
Once all I saw - now gone
Once all I've let go

I look in your eyes and know
This sparkling flame becomes a fire
A fire that embraces us both
Nothing more or less between us
Nothing more to feel

Drawing tears
I wipe from my face
Is it true I'll never feel
your warm embrace?
Those same thought
Come to me again

There must be a way
To ease this hurt again
Let me know
Let me find
The way to go
Let me see
Let me hear
The way to you again

Nothing more to see than this
This felling I'll keep forever
Forever in my soul, mind and heart
Hard to feel nothing than this
To feel nothing more than this

Nothing more to see


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> And for the hell of it, racer X


\m/ Don't know too many people who've heard of Racer X.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> \m/ Don't know too many people who've heard of Racer X.


Gotta love Paul Gilbert. Funny thing is that my brother got me into Racer X and he doesn't even like metal. He's totally into hip hop and I'm the other way around. :lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> Gotta love Paul Gilbert. Funny thing is that my brother got me into Racer X and he doesn't even like metal. He's totally into hip hop and I'm the other way around. :lol


Really? A lot of people i've met who like rap seem to have a bit of affinity for Rock/Metal, but mostly for Linkin Park and the like. For me it was my father, he's pretty much got me into Metal into the first place.
Whats your favorite album? Mine's Technical Difficulties.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Those Equillibrium and Wintersun songs sound good, i'm going to have to check those out.

Another band i've been quite fond of ever since I was a child:


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Northern Lights

One of my recent favourites! :clap


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Really? A lot of people i've met who like rap seem to have a bit of affinity for Rock/Metal, but mostly for Linkin Park and the like. For me it was my father, he's pretty much got me into Metal into the first place.
> Whats your favorite album? Mine's Technical Difficulties.


I like Superheroes because that was the first of RacerX I heard. Though there are some corny bits in there the whole album has a great energy to it. Second would be Technical Difficulties. Street Lethal. Then Second Lethal. I have yet to listen their last album. I've listened to some Mr.Big but I still have yet to listen to more of this solo stuff. Oh well, there's plenty of time to start.


----------



## Toad Licker

Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria






God Has a Plan For Us All - Angtoria


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Northern Lights said:


> One of my recent favourites! :clap


Those guys are from Sweden? Wouldn't have guessed it from the way the vocalist sounds.



MojoCrunch said:


> I like Superheroes because that was the first of RacerX I heard. Though there are some corny bits in there the whole album has a great energy to it. Second would be Technical Difficulties. Street Lethal. Then Second Lethal. I have yet to listen their last album. I've listened to some Mr.Big but I still have yet to listen to more of this solo stuff. Oh well, there's plenty of time to start.


Was the first album I heard from them too. You mean Getting Heavier? I don't care too much for it. Dr X and Lucifer's Hammer are pretty cool, but meh, I dunno.


----------



## njodis

This band and these two songs where what got me into melodic death metal.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I know people don't consider Slipknot to be REAL metal and that they suck. But I don't care. I still like the beginning of this song anyway. It's a great kinda teen angsty song.


----------



## sadclown

Rip Dio

And my favourite df song.





How do i get them to play in the forum window? Tried the embedded link and it failed.


----------



## Noll

Here's some METAL you ****ers!





 (starring Postal Dude on drums)


----------



## MojoCrunch

ObamaGoesPostal said:


>


First of all, nice stuff. Second of all, I'm laughing because I think this is the fourth (?) time this particular Slayer track has been posted in this thread. Because it's just that awesome and at least we all agree on one song.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Since everyone seems so fond of Slayer on here, here's my fav Slayer song. No idea why it's my favorite. Guess I like the pulse:






And here's a ****ing underrated (if somewhat cheesy) band:


----------



## bent

nothing flashy right now, just discovering how awesome Motorhead's I don't Believe a Word is.


----------



## njodis

I just discovered this band earlier tonight, featuring the frontman of Wintersun on this album. Melodic black metal, how I love thee.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

njodis said:


> I just discovered this band earlier tonight, featuring the frontman of Wintersun on this album. Melodic black metal, how I love thee.


Ok, in terms of the music itself, thats solid stuff.

Too many Iced Earth songs kick ***, but here's one thats both beautiful and strong:






I feel like puting some Blind Guardian here:


----------



## njodis

MojoCrunch said:


> I know people don't consider Slipknot to be REAL metal and that they suck. But I don't care. I still like the beginning of this song anyway. It's a great kinda teen angsty song.


Whoa, didn't even see this. I used to be a huge Slipknot fan when I was in highschool (especially that album and the one after)... one of the bands that quickly lead to me listening to death metal, etc. Not something I would listen to anymore other than for nostalgia reasons, but I loved them. I was quite the stereotypical nu-metal kid back then... shameful. :lol

I just found (and threw out) one of my old Slipknot shirts the other day. :lol


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> Whoa, didn't even see this. I used to be a huge Slipknot fan when I was in highschool (especially that album and the one after)... one of the bands that quickly lead to me listening to death metal, etc. Not something I would listen to anymore other than for nostalgia reasons, but I loved them. I was quite the stereotypical nu-metal kid back then... shameful. :lol


Glad to know I was not the only one. The only nu-metal type bands I've hardcore listened to was Slipknot, Korn, and the Deftones. And I will admit that I still like those bands (though Korn has lost it completely. They are just not the same). But I'd say my excuse was somewhat legit. My parents were really strict and I was forbidden to listen to any music other than classic and jazz up untill 7th grade. I even had no idea what mainstream music was until 7th grade and the only ones that I did know were boybands that I thought were gay. I literally had to sneak any sort of record that I bought into the house because it was "devil music". I luckily reached beyond nu-metal after . I think the trend from there was melodic death metal (COB Hatecrew Death Roll in 2002 was one of the first metal albums I ever bought - back when barely anyone in the US knew them. Aside from them I was hardcore into Strapping Young Lad, Shadows Fall, Arch Enemy and In Flames). The classic rock. Then Death Metal. Then Hardcore/Punk. Then Thrash. Then Black Metal. Then whatever I listen to now which is a mess. But I like the variety.

Anyway, some more Slayer


----------



## leave me alone

What about some viking metal.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## UndreamingAwake

njodis said:


> I used to be a huge Slipknot fan when I was in highschool


Guilty as charged, though briefly... :um
More shameless spamming. Some less known bands this time.


----------



## njodis

MojoCrunch said:


> Glad to know I was not the only one. The only nu-metal type bands I've hardcore listened to was Slipknot, Korn, and the Deftones. And I will admit that I still like those bands (though Korn has lost it completely. They are just not the same). But I'd say my excuse was somewhat legit. My parents were really strict and I was forbidden to listen to any music other than classic and jazz up untill 7th grade. I even had no idea what mainstream music was until 7th grade and the only ones that I did know were boybands that I thought were gay. I literally had to sneak any sort of record that I bought into the house because it was "devil music". I luckily reached beyond nu-metal after . I think the trend from there was melodic death metal (COB Hatecrew Death Roll in 2002 was one of the first metal albums I ever bought - back when barely anyone in the US knew them. Aside from them I was hardcore into Strapping Young Lad, Shadows Fall, Arch Enemy and In Flames). The classic rock. Then Death Metal. Then Hardcore/Punk. Then Thrash. Then Black Metal. Then whatever I listen to now which is a mess. But I like the variety.


Heh. Deftones is actually still a great band; they grew past their "nu-metal" identity unlike most of the similar bands of the time. Korn was the first heavy band I got _really_ obsessed with, around the Life is Peachy era. Their albums after the first few feel very "paint by numbers," but I still listen to them once in a great while. Slipknot... well, I haven't listened to them much at all after the Iowa album; really the only one I can't stand anymore. I was also an early listener of Children of Bodom, In Flames, Dark Tranquillity, etc. I think melodic death metal is an easy transition from nu-metal. :b

Oh well, enough rambling. Have some folk metal. :lol


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> I was also an early listener of Children of Bodom, In Flames, Dark Tranquillity, etc. I think melodic death metal is an easy transition from nu-metal. :b


Same. Well, looks like most of us had similar metal growth phases.:lol Btw, I bought HCDR in 2003, NOT 2002. Whatever, same eras.

Ensiferum - From Afar. I'm going to admit some parts of this video make me chuckle. 




Don't know if anyone knows of Alestorm from Scotland. XD!!




Wasted Land, a band from *gasp* Saudi Arabia. I like this song of theirs. It's nice to know metal exists, even in places like KSA.


----------



## njodis

I love Ensiferum, especially that song. I have all of Alestorm's albums/EPs, but I'm not a huge fan... the pirate shtick gets a bit old after a while. An awesome heavy/power metal "pirate-oriented" band is Running Wild- they're not as bluntly "pirate" as Alestorm, but very good. Only about 50% of their songs have pirate-oriented lyrics, so it doesn't get worn out. :lol

Wow, I just found out that they split up in 2009. Sad day.

This song is a masterpiece. It's from the 90's and sounds like it's from 1985, so maybe not something everyone will like. :b








Northern Lights said:


> One of my recent favourites!


I downloaded this album earlier and am listening to it now. Very awesome, probably my favourite new discovery from this thread.


----------



## VCL XI

I like the way the first two Running Wild albums were almost like "positive satanic metal"... _How long do you want to be a victim of states' power and force? / Stand up and struggle for freedom / And be Lucifer's friend! _

Amazing footage:


----------



## UndreamingAwake

VCL XI said:


> I like the way the first two Running Wild albums were almost like "positive satanic metal"... _How long do you want to be a victim of states' power and force? / Stand up and struggle for freedom / And be Lucifer's friend! _


Yeah but itsn't the whole philpsophy behind the non-theistic variant of Satanism to achieve ultimate freedom and find the god within yourself or something along those lines?


----------



## lonely metalhead

I believe its about freedom and being who you are without conforming to the dogmatic views that some in society would want to be something along those lines I need to put more thought into it as what I want to say is lost in my mind


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

To me metal was always about being just who you are. That's it. There is no concept of 'metal' or what things you can do that are more 'metal' and that you must do to be defined as 'metal'.. Anyone who genuinely enjoys metal music will not be caught up in this spectrum of thought.


----------



## njodis

VCL XI said:


> Amazing footage:


That was awesome.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Nidhoggr said:


> To me metal was always about being just who you are. That's it. There is no concept of 'metal' or what things you can do are more 'metal' and that you must do to be defined as 'metal', anyone who truly enjoys metal music will not be caught up in these spectrums of thoughts.


I could not agree more if you love metal it doesn't matter what you do or what others might think is metal but metal fans are vary passionate about it and there will always be different opinio ons and idea but one thing we can agree on is we love the music no matter what


----------



## UndreamingAwake

lonely metalhead said:


> I could not agree more if you love metal it doesn't matter what you do or what others might think is metal but metal fans are vary passionate about it and there will always be different opinio ons and idea but one thing we can agree on is we love the music no matter what


To me, a metalhead is just someone who loves metal music above all other music. I don't give a **** if they worship whatever deity, or no deity at all. As long as they respect me, I respect them. So yeah, I agree with you.

Anyway, more melodeath (I wake up with it and go to bed with it):


----------



## MojoCrunch

Haven't really listened to Cadacross before (well, there's a lot of stuff I haven't listened to). But I'll definitely start getting into them. I'm always flipping around from band to band.





Also one of the first metal albums I ever bought. So I have happy memories from it. I found my old album recently while cleaning the house so I decided to listen to it for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## njodis

SYL is awesome... Canadian band, too.  Not big on Deicide... Glen Benton and his lyrics become more demented and embarrassing with each album, to the point where the band is now a parody of itself. "To Hell With God", really? :lol Cringeworthy. (no offense)

Never really listened to Cadacross, either, though I've heard of them.

Anyway, the mention of SYL reminded me of Fear Factory, which has been one of my favourite bands for a long time. The first "real" metal band that I became a hardcore fan of. They really fell off after their first few albums, but their new one is easily one of their best.

This album got me through countless bus rides in high school. The intro leading up to the beginning riff still makes me goosebump-y. :nw


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> SYL is awesome... Canadian band, too.  Not big on Deicide... Glen Benton and his lyrics become more demented and embarrassing with each album, to the point where the band is now a parody of itself. "To Hell With God", really? :lol Cringeworthy. (no offense)
> 
> This album got me through countless bus rides in high school. The intro leading up to the beginning riff still makes me goosebump-y. :nw


Thankfully I never listen to lyrics. Lyrics have always just kind of went in one ear and out the other for me. I'm one of those people that solely listens to music. But yeah, i'll have to agree with you on the Deicide song titles.

And yes, Fear Factory brings back memories too. Demanufacture is probably my favorite album of theirs. Then Digimortal.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Lyrics are rather important to me. A song is supposed to say something, instead of just making me bang my head. This song has lyrics that don't make much sense. I heard it earlier tonight and I like it. Sounds kind of eerie with those grunts and violins too.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Lyrics are rather important to me. A song is supposed to say something, instead of just making me bang my head. This song has lyrics that don't make much sense. I heard it earlier tonight and I like it. Sounds kind of eerie with those grunts and violins too.


That's cool if lyrics are an important factor to you. But I always found that one of the most beautiful things about music is it's ability to tell you something or make you feel something without having to blatantly say it. Sort of like how a picture is worth a thousand words. I guess that's my stance on it.

The Dark Lunacy song you posted had a nice melancholy feel to it due to the violins. Had a bit of an eerie childish feel at some points and then was relaxing song at some parts and then had some nice heavier parts. An interesting mix.

I still never get sick of the solo at 3:00.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> That's cool if lyrics are an important factor to you. But I always found that one of the most beautiful things about music is it's ability to tell you something or make you feel something without having to blatantly say it. Sort of like how a picture is worth a thousand words. I guess that's my stance on it.


Thats a way of looking at it, and i'd say you are right, although i've often heard music that told a different "story" lyric-wise than it did musically. Music that sounds "angry" yet has "sad" lyrics would compliment each other nicely "story"-wise, for example.



MojoCrunch said:


> The Dark Lunacy song you posted had a nice melancholy feel to it due to the violins. Had a bit of an eerie childish feel at some points and then was relaxing song at some parts and then had some nice heavier parts. An interesting mix.


It kind of reminded me of Opeth in the "A Fair Judgement" days. That album's a masterpiece.



MojoCrunch said:


> I still never get sick of the solo at 3:00.


Thanks for that, sounds great, and guy's got a fantastic grunt too.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Battle Metal. Sounds too cheesy to be good, but it's truly epic.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Cheesy, maybe. But I really loved it. I actually busted out my tin whistle and tried to play some of the melody. Was pretty fun trying to play it along with the song (I'm slowly getting better with my tin whistle ). Thanks!

Anyone like DevilDriver? Saw them live in '09. Was near the front too! Cept someone elbowed me in the face and I had a huge bump on my forehead the next day. Was still a fun show though!


----------



## add2list

Not a big metal fan but My Own Summer (Shove it) by the Deftones is my favorite. I saw them live at a festival about 10-11 years ago, and it was a great show. Then I randomly met Chino Moreno when I lived in Sacramento. He was a really cool guy, but really shy. So extra points to the the Deftones.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Here's quite possibly my favourite band, besides Linkin Park. (Shut up.)


----------



## njodis

Nice call on Protest the Hero; another Canadian band, too. Some people wouldn't consider them metal, but I think that's because they don't really sound like any other metal band. Hard to classify, but who ****ing cares, anyway. Great band.


----------



## GunnyHighway

I agree wholeheartedly. They are the only band I can say that I like EVERY song that's been released. 

Going to see them on the 6th. First time alone in Toronto, first time alone at a show, and first time legally being able to drink. Don't know if I'm making it home after the show. :b I had a chance to see them after they released Kezia but they sold out the day I went to buy them. There was no way I could pass this up this time.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ Cheesy, maybe. But I really loved it. I actually busted out my tin whistle and tried to play some of the melody. Was pretty fun trying to play it along with the song (I'm slowly getting better with my tin whistle ). Thanks!
> 
> Anyone like DevilDriver? Saw them live in '09. Was near the front too! Cept someone elbowed me in the face and I had a huge bump on my forehead the next day. Was still a fun show though!


Ouch. You did punch the person back, right? :b 
You self-taught with the tin whistle? Always wanted to learn how to play bag pipes myself. 
Devildriver is a band i've heard of a lot before but never really listened to. Do they have multiple vocalists? Because it sounds like it.
Turisas has some other cool songs like "Land of Hope and Glory", "As Torches Rise" and "Midnight Sunrise".


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Ouch. You did punch the person back, right? :b
> You self-taught with the tin whistle? Always wanted to learn how to play bag pipes myself.
> Devildriver is a band i've heard of a lot before but never really listened to. Do they have multiple vocalists? Because it sounds like it.
> Turisas has some other cool songs like "Land of Hope and Glory", "As Torches Rise" and "Midnight Sunrise".


Well, the pit was pretty rowdy, as always, with the constant movement and that guy didn't intentionally mean to elbow me. But yeah, I might have shoved him back. He was a pretty giant teenager though. :um

As for tin whistle. My cousin actually has several tin whistles. He's a bit of a hippy so I kind of learned from him. I think the reason why I do genuinely enjoy folk metal (despite any cheesiness) is because I've been around folk music. A good friend of mine in college played the hammered dulcimer, and knew all sorts of jigs and songs and even writes some of her own music with the dulcimer. It was easy to jam with her when playing jigs. The town I grew up in is heavily Irish Catholic, so yeah a lot of Irish pride. I did play the bagpipes some time ago and was terrible at it. It was very difficult to play it (the fact that I used to smoke didn't help). I can only play like two songs on pipes ("Amazing Grace" and "Wee Man from the Skye") - though not splendidly.

And DevilDriver only has one vocalist. He's the same guy that used to do vocals for Coal Chamber.


----------



## Fordyville

My favourite band is probably Dark Tranquillity so i'll go with a few songs of theirs.

Tongues, Hedon and the new build


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> Well, the pit was pretty rowdy, as always, with the constant movement and that guy didn't intentionally mean to elbow me. But yeah, I might have shoved him back. He was a pretty giant teenager though. :um
> 
> As for tin whistle. My cousin actually has several tin whistles. He's a bit of a hippy so I kind of learned from him. I think the reason why I do genuinely enjoy folk metal (despite any cheesiness) is because I've been around folk music. A good friend of mine in college played the hammered dulcimer, and knew all sorts of jigs and songs and even writes some of her own music with the dulcimer. It was easy to jam with her when playing jigs. The town I grew up in is heavily Irish Catholic, so yeah a lot of Irish pride. I did play the bagpipes some time ago and was terrible at it. It was very difficult to play it (the fact that I used to smoke didn't help). I can only play like two songs on pipes ("Amazing Grace" and "Wee Man from the Skye") - though not splendidly.
> 
> And DevilDriver only has one vocalist. He's the same guy that used to do vocals for Coal Chamber.


Ok, he must use some kind of reverb on his vocals then, because it doesn't sound like it's a "natural" thing.

Folk music is great, I agree, especially if combined with the rawness and power of Metal. So, do you listen to bands like Flogging Molly too? It's not Metal, more Punk-ish.
You live in Ohio, but you grew up in an Irish town? Does that mean you're not originally from the US, or that the town you lived in simply was populated mostly by Irish Catholics? As for your bagpipes, do you have some of it recorded? I'd like to hear it x)


----------



## leave me alone

I dont think i'v seen anyone mention this band so i will just throw it out here. It is something little different, but f*cking epic.


----------



## njodis

I logged onto Youtube to find that a new Exhumed song was posted... and it's nuts. One of my favourite death metal / goregrind bands, second only to Carcass.

This album is going to be insanity.


----------



## mewmew

I'm addicted to these two at the moment.


----------



## njodis

Another two bands I love.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

mewmew said:


>


You, madam, have great taste. Love BG. Especially their latest album kicks butt.

Moonsorrow sounds pretty cool as well, especially the first song posted, Sankarihauta.

Here's some more. Came across Kivimetsan Druidi earlier while looking for some new bands to listen to.


----------



## mewmew

XD

I love Hansi.


----------



## Noll

MojoCrunch said:


> First of all, nice stuff. Second of all, I'm laughing because I think this is the fourth (?) time this particular Slayer track has been posted in this thread. Because it's just that awesome and at least we all agree on one song.


It's a classic.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

mewmew said:


> XD
> 
> I love Hansi.


Oh god... Another Hansi Kursch fangirl *runs away*


----------



## mewmew

Metalunatic said:


> Oh god... Another Hansi Kursch fangirl *runs away*


I did not know there was such a label..or that it would be a bad thing. :O


----------



## UndreamingAwake

mewmew said:


> I did not know there was such a label..or that it would be a bad thing. :O


Well, to me it is... My aunt, my sis and even my ma are all Hansi fangirls 
I'm severely traumatized by it.


----------



## mewmew

Metalunatic said:


> Well, to me it is... My aunt, my sis and even my ma are all Hansi fangirls
> I'm severely traumatized by it.


----------



## MojoCrunch

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> It's a classic.


But of course. The industrial band KMFDM actually sampled the guitar riff of Angel of Death in their song "Godlike" which I think I posted in the industrial/electro thread. Another reason why that song is awesome.


----------



## foe

Pure Rock Fury is my anti-social anxiety song so it's one of my favorite songs, not just metal.


----------



## njodis

YES. To be totally honest, I can't even listen to a lot of the Slayer catalogue anymore (especially most of Reign in Blood) simply because I've heard the songs a million times. Show No Mercy is one of the few I still enjoy fully, and my favourite overall is Divine Intervention. I could never hear Raining Blood or Angel of Death again and be fine with that. :lol :eyes

Also, good call on Schizophrenia. I think it's by far the most underrated Sepultura album. Everyone loves Arise and Beneath the Remains, but poor Schizophrenia gets forgotten. 

btw, the Cavalera Conspiracy albums (Max and Igor's new band) are pretty damn good. Not quite old Sepultura level, but still good. Kind of like a cross between Arise/Chaos AD era:


----------



## njodis

It's the best song on the album, but IMO it's barely recognizable as the song they're covering. Still good though.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Because it's an awesome drinking song


----------



## theCARS1979

Motley Crue Girls Girls Girls
Motley Crue Sam old Situation
Motley Crue Saints Dr Feelgood
Gunsnroses Rocketqueen
Gunsnroses Paradise City
Gunsnroses Welcome to the Jungle
Kiss Rock n Roll al night
Iron Maiden Children of the damned
Rush Free will
Rush Spirit of Radio
Rush Eternal Distant Warning
Black Sabbath Ironman
Black Sabbath War pigs
Warrant Cherry Pie
SkidRow 18 and Life
Skidrow Monkey Business
Gunsnroses Night train
Kiss Detroit Rock City

*these are not in any specific order*


----------



## MojoCrunch

I will always be a fan of the Cavelera Brothers. Sepultura will just NEVER be the same without them.  No disrespect to Derek Green, who is from my hometown - but it's just not the same.


----------



## njodis

I really haven't listened to any Sepultura at all after Max left, other than some random songs. They sound like a completely different band using the Sepultura name, and not in a good way. :blank


----------



## leave me alone

I think "Against" is very underrated album. It kinda reminds me of "Roots" with all the tribal influences and drums. Yeah Derek is not what we been used to, but i thought he did pretty well on his debut.


----------



## VCL XI

Sepultura's first label Cogumelo released more than a few of my "desert island" metal albums.




















(originally on Rock Brigade, reissued on Cogumelo)


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## njodis

I've been listening to Darkthrone tonight... such a good band. I enjoy their punk-ish stuff as well, although I much prefer the black metal era. Awesome band, anyway.


----------



## Noll

I'm listening to some ****ing death metal now to blow off some frustration.


----------



## xTKsaucex

oh god there is some horrible stuff in this thread. 

If your going to be a scream vocalist at least dont ***** about with it:





^ Best singular bass note played in history at : 3:50


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## heroin

xTKsaucex said:


> oh god there is some horrible stuff in this thread.
> 
> If your going to be a scream vocalist at least dont ***** about with it


You just don't know good metal hipster kid.


----------



## xTKsaucex

heroin said:


> You just don't know good metal hipster kid.


well that was incoherent. Meh there was something in that madness and I do love madness.

This is another good one by Johnny Truant. Still remorseful that they broke up;


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

couple more of my favourites


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Loved everything you posted....then came Rhapsody - a band I am not that fond of. But that's just me.

Speaking of Obscura (even though that was a Gorguts song), gonna be seeing Obscura live this July! I know that's not for two months but I'm so excited because I haven't been out anywhere in a year.


----------



## Northern Lights

njodis said:


> I downloaded this album earlier and am listening to it now. Very awesome, probably my favourite new discovery from this thread.


If you like the new album of Grand Magus you should also check out their album "Iron Will". It's even better in my opinion. :yes

Oh, and here's a song of my all time favourite band:


----------



## Innominate




----------



## njodis

Northern Lights said:


> If you like the new album of Grand Magus you should also check out their album "Iron Will". It's even better in my opinion. :yes


Yup, I listened to that one, too. I personally like Hammer of the North better, though.


----------



## njodis

Anyone like Hypocrisy? They're one of the few bands with a ton of albums that I can say I enjoy everything they've put out.

Sorry if I'm spamming this thread too much or being annoying. Music/metal is one of the few things I'm _really_ obsessed with and this is about the first time there's been a long-running metal thread here. :lol :stu Just wanna spread some good music that people might not have listened to yet.











and a bonus song from the Bloodbath album Peter Tagtgren did (awesome) vocals on.


----------



## heroin

I am not a big fan of Scandinavian/Swedish death metal. For some reason, it just never grew on me. I suppose that's because it sounds a bit too clean. Not very primal. Hypocrisy is a fine band though. Just not something I listen to very often. And Tagtgren's vocals are among the best I've heard (and yes, he was a billion times better on that Bloodbath album than the Opeth dude).

Thread needs some grindcore btw:


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> Sorry if I'm spamming this thread too much or being annoying. Music/metal is one of the few things I'm _really_ obsessed with and this is about the first time there's been a long-running metal thread here. :lol :stu Just wanna spread some good music that people might not have listened to yet.


Hey, I don't mind. I like most of the stuff you post.  I've felt like I've spammed this thread a lot of times too.



> I am not a big fan of Scandinavian/Swedish death metal. For some reason, it just never grew on me. I suppose that's because it sounds a bit too clean. Not very primal.


I like that there's different metal genres on this thread. I can't listen to too much of one thing for a while. I've recently been going back to the Scandinvian type metal for nostalgic purposes. Even though I like most of the stuff you post, I've recently been staying away from grindcore because where I live right now this type of metal is everywhere and all most people listen to in terms of metal. I can't have too much of one thing. But pretty soon I'll get jittery and have to listen to grindcore again.

Classic Napalm Death song





GWAR, anyone? I know they are more of a show band, but I still like them. I'd still like to go to one of their shows (required: clean white T-shirt). Saw their amusing DVDs. What other band has a giant T-rex on the stage with them eating people?


----------



## njodis

I've (weirdly?) never really listened to GWAR, but I do remember seeing the music video with them torturing Osama bin Laden and his intestines going everywhere and whatnot, though- and being amazed that it was shown on TV. :lol 

Also don't listen to much grindcore outside of early Carcass and some of the other bands you guys posted (Pig Destroyer, Terrorizer). If there's any single genre of music that kind of gets "samey" after a while, it would be grindcore. Still good once in a while though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> I've (weirdly?) never really listened to GWAR, but I do remember seeing the music video with them torturing Osama bin Laden and his intestines going everywhere and whatnot, though- and being amazed that it was shown on TV. :lol


Yeah, I don't know whose more graphic with weird ****...them or Cannibal Corpse.

One of my brother's friends went to several of their shows and still has his spattered white-shirts. He framed them and put them up on his wall as is customary of Gwar fans.


----------



## VCL XI

heroin said:


> I am not a big fan of Scandinavian/Swedish death metal. For some reason, it just never grew on me. I suppose that's because it sounds a bit too clean. Not very primal.


Do you mean the melodic/Gothenburg style? I never cared for that stuff either, but the early SWE scene (Nihilist/Entombed, Dismember/Carnage, etc) is as primal as it gets...










Will definitely post some grindcore & gore later. That stuff was my entire mid-to-late adolescence so picking just a few bands is tough.


----------



## heroin

MojoCrunch said:


> I can't listen to too much of one thing for a while. I've recently been going back to the Scandinvian type metal for nostalgic purposes. Even though I like most of the stuff you post, I've recently been staying away from grindcore because where I live right now this type of metal is everywhere and all most people listen to in terms of metal. I can't have too much of one thing.


Oh yeah, can't constantly listen to the same type of stuff. Any genre gets boring after listening to it for a considerable length of time. I've actually been on an alt. rock kick for the past few weeks. Haven't listened to metal in more than a month. Well, until I listened to some in this thread, but you get the idea. I'm not exactly all that musically broad-minded or whatever, but I do listen to other stuff, indian classical, trance, industrial, punk etc.



Bonzu said:


> Is this grindcore?


Regurgitate is. The Rotten Sound song is kinda, but has too much death metal in it, and the Machetazo song just sounds straight death metal to me, can't hear any grind in there.

The Terrorizer song is good, though. The whole World Downfall album is one of my eternal favourites. Gets plenty of listens from me.



njodis said:


> If there's any single genre of music that kind of gets "samey" after a while, it would be grindcore. Still good once in a while though.


I like it because it tends to be simple and catchy. They don't try any weird stuff, just a standard 4x4 beat, catchy punkish riffs and frequent blastbeats. If done well, it is a lot of fun. A lot of bands just mess it up though, because there is little to distinguish one song from the other if you can't make memorable riffs. The riffs have to be catchy and memorable. It just ends up sounding like a chaotic blob of constant blastbeats and distorted guitar noise otherwise.



VCL XI said:


> Do you mean the melodic/Gothenburg style? I never cared for that stuff either, but the early SWE scene (Nihilist/Entombed, Dismember/Carnage, etc) is as primal as it gets...


No, I do mean the Entombed, Dismember, Unleashed etc. stuff. It just never caught on with me. But then, that does happen with me sometimes. I just can't see what is so awesome about Morbid Angel either. Given them and the Swedes plenty of listens, but it just doesn't stick for some reason. I like some Scandinavian stuff, but that doesn't have the "classic" Swedeath sound. Like Vomitory, which sounds more North American or that one Demilich album, which sounds like nothing else ever.

Now, to own up to something embarrassing. I do like that sad, waily gothic metal stuff. You know where the girl is moaning along dressed in some black or red Victorian gown etc. It sounds so melancholy and soothing.


----------



## njodis

heroin said:


> Oh yeah, can't constantly listen to the same type of stuff. Any genre gets boring after listening to it for a considerable length of time. I've actually been on an alt. rock kick for the past few weeks. Haven't listened to metal in more than a month. Well, until I listened to some in this thread, but you get the idea. I'm not exactly all that musically broad-minded or whatever, but I do listen to other stuff, indian classical, trance, industrial, punk etc.


Yeah, I'm the same way. Sometimes I go weeks without listening to much metal at all. I don't claim to have wide music tastes, either, but I'm a big hip hop fan, and like a lot of alt rock, dubstep etc. I may or may not have stuff like Beyonce and Avril Lavigne albums, too. :um



> I like it because it tends to be simple and catchy. They don't try any weird stuff, just a standard 4x4 beat, catchy punkish riffs and frequent blastbeats. If done well, it is a lot of fun. A lot of bands just mess it up though, because there is little to distinguish one song from the other if you can't make memorable riffs. The riffs have to be catchy and memorable. It just ends up sounding like a chaotic blob of constant blastbeats and distorted guitar noise otherwise.


Yeah, I just think there is a LOT of really bad grindcore, which mostly falls under the description of blob chaos like you mentioned. I like stuff like Misery Index, which really isn't strictly grindcore, but pretty good. Excrementory Grind****ers is also hilarious.



> Now, to own up to something embarrassing. I do like that sad, waily gothic metal stuff. You know where the girl is moaning along dressed in some black or red Victorian gown etc. It sounds so melancholy and soothing.


Haha, not a big fan of that kind of music, other than maybe Within Temptation and Draconian (probably only because of the two vocalists which includes the death vocalist)


----------



## VCL XI

Some old-tyme grind n' splatter...


----------



## Northern Lights

One of my favourites of this outstanding band!


----------



## njodis

I get the feeling I'm the only metal fan that doesn't like Opeth much... at all. :hide


----------



## UndreamingAwake

njodis said:


> I get the feeling I'm the only metal fan that doesn't like Opeth much... at all. :hide


So? To each their own.


















Had to add this one (yes I know, the album cover looks stereotypical)





Aah, covers... Ensiferum, what the **** did you do the the chorus?


----------



## leave me alone

Slavic folk/pegan time! :b


----------



## heroin

njodis said:


> I get the feeling I'm the only metal fan that doesn't like Opeth much... at all. :hide


Fear not. I think Opeth is boring and crappy too. We aren't freaks. Opeth and their fans are. Death metal is supposed to be non-stop headbangable heavy music of awesomeness. Opeth's tepid and pointless crap totally doesn't deliver that. Opeth is death metal for people who don't like death metal.

Here's a proper death metal song while we are on the topic:


----------



## Perkins

Bloodlust - Venom


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Since we're talking Opeth and all, am i alone in thinking that their latest sh*t, is, well, sh*t?


----------



## MojoCrunch

"Opeth...they're great professors of metal."


----------



## Resonance

Since The Grand Conjuration has already been posted...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> "Opeth...they're great professors of metal."


If thats what you think  I didn't want to listen to Watershed more than once. Their earlier work, especially Deliverance, was great, though.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> If thats what you think  I didn't want to listen to Watershed more than once. Their earlier work, especially Deliverance, was great, though.


Probably should have mentioned that someone else said that quote. I just don't remember who.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> Probably should have mentioned that someone else said that quote. I just don't remember who.


I noticed it was a quote thanks to the ".." :b But I figured you agreed with it.


----------



## heroin

Bonzu said:


> Yes i admit it I'm proud to be a "freak"


The Opeth songs still do nothing for me. I am a pleb. I don't need my heavy headbanger music to have layers upon layers of "progressive" stuff. Just churn out good riffs and some blastbeats and keep it heavy, that's all I need. Opeth do too much.

I did like that Morbid Angel song, which is weird because I don't like what I've heard of them so far (yes, Altars of madness and Blessed are the Sick). Maybe because the vocalist on that track is better than Vincent? I've never liked his vocals. Decapitated tend to recycle riffs, but I like their style anyway. That is a good song. Hate Eternal, well, it's basically Morbid Angel with muddier production and moar blastbeats isn't it? They're not bad though. Can listen to their stuff.



Bonzu said:


> By the way I like that Vomitory song:yes


Oh yeah, Vomitory is one band that can always be relied on to keep it simple and make catchy riffs.

A couple of 2010 albums that I quite liked:






and of course,






This one is not from 2010, but I didn't see this band's stuff posted here. I like them quite a bit. They mix that punk/grindcore-ish buzzy guitar tone with some tremolo riffs and even throw in some great melodies. And somehow, it works:


----------



## MojoCrunch

First track off their first album. This song always gets me pumped. *bangs head*


----------



## heroin

Bonzu said:


> well I guess I must say I was holding back but you left me no choice:roll


Do I sense hostility? For what reason?



Bonzu said:


> Carnal Decay - Coward
> Deeds Of Flesh - Gradually Melted
> Disgorge- Disentomb
> Goregasm - *****
> Dying Fetus - Your Treachery Will Die With you
> Carcass - Exhumed to Consume
> Dying fetus - Homocidal Retribution
> 
> Cattle Decapitation - Humanure
> ^Yes they are deathgrind (more death than grind)
> (^That's not all I can post, to be honest some of these aren't the best i could find)


Most of those songs are right up my alley. I quite liked that last Dying Fetus album that has Your Treachery Will Die With You.

A few songs to go with the post:






This is an Italian band in the same kind of vein as Hour of Penance and Fleshgod Apocalypse, and all its members are women. I liked a few songs off their demo:






And my most favourite death metal song ever, ever 






Sorry if much of what I post is death metal. The reason is as simple as that I started to listen to heavy metal for the heavy guitar and then like an addiction it has to get heavier and heavier for you to get the same kind of rush. So eventually most of the heavy metal I ended up listening to is death metal or grind.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## njodis

heroin said:


> Fear not. I think Opeth is boring and crappy too. We aren't freaks. Opeth and their fans are. Death metal is supposed to be non-stop headbangable heavy music of awesomeness. Opeth's tepid and pointless crap totally doesn't deliver that. Opeth is death metal for people who don't like death metal.


"Opeth is death metal for people who don't like death metal." - heh, I think that's actually pretty accurate, although I know you're saying it tongue-in-cheek. I've seen a lot of people who list Opeth as one of their favourite bands, but don't listen to any other death metal. I don't think they're terrible, but I really don't understand the worship they receive and I've never been a fan. :stu


----------



## MojoCrunch

Bonzu said:


> I haven't listened to the whole album but i have to say it seems like their best album was their first.


Glad to know I'm not the only one that thinks so. Reign In Blood seems to be the most legendary one (as it has been on countless numbers of "greatest thrash albums" lists) - but I still enjoy "Show No Mercy" the most out of all their albums.


----------



## Resonance

Since everyone else seems to be posting death metal, here's some Bloodbath:











And some thrash metal for funtimes:


----------



## njodis

I dunno if anyone likes Amorphis, but I just found out that their new album leaked yesterday. I can't believe how much this band improved when they got a new singer. :clap

Kind of light stuff compared to what's been posted here lately, but I don't care. :b


----------



## VCL XI

Speaking of Amorphis (very early Amorphis anyway), I recently saw this band live and they were a nearly flawless and intense take on the old Finnish DM sound:






Even more impressive that this single was recorded by one person.


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Never heard of that band. I'll have to listen to their stuff, since I liked what you posted.

Speaking of Finnish bands. Anyone like Impaled Nazarene?


----------



## leave me alone

Some french death metal.





Atmospheric black from Austria.





This should be in a Thor soundtrack. I am sure it has been posted before, but anyway


----------



## UndreamingAwake

leave me alone said:


> This should be in a Thor soundtrack. I am sure it has been posted before, but anyway


It should be posted more than once, since it's an awesome track.













Gotta love this one


----------



## njodis

Both Sanctuary albums are better than anything Nevermore ever did. Love 'em both.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

njodis said:


> Both Sanctuary albums are better than anything Nevermore ever did. Love 'em both.


Yeah, I always though Nevermore was a bit dull.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Yeah, I always though Nevermore was a bit dull.


Maybe Nevermore. But I don't think Jeff Loomis by himself is. :b


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> Maybe Nevermore. But I don't think Jeff Loomis by himself is. :b


Those are some nice instrumentals.



weakqueen99 said:


> Demon - Don't break the circle
> 
> Hey man, this is a﻿ fantastic album with all good songs and I still got my vynil copy ( and CD too, of course...)


When I first heard this, I thought it sounded familiar. Now I remember why; Blind Guardian has a version of this song. I like this one a bit better, though.


----------



## Resonance

Too much death and black metal here now, look to your roots, people!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Resonance said:


> Too much death and black metal here now, look to your roots, people!


:agree And this song is posted again. :lol I was actually listening to Reign in Blood and South of Heaven while mowing the lawn and fixing the yard. I taught those weeds a lesson. At least they died with fun music in the background.





And Testament. I always thought they were never given enough credit.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Resonance said:


> Too much death and black metal here now, look to your roots, people!


I wholeheartedly agree there! Anyone likes Maiden's latest album though?






Love this one too:















MojoCrunch said:


> And Testament. I always thought they were never given enough credit.


It's actually one of my father's favorite bands, I believe.


----------



## Resonance

Oh, I forgot to post Venom is my above post, and they are from my City as well!


----------



## Resonance

Metalunatic said:


> I wholeheartedly agree there! Anyone likes Maiden's latest album though?


Final Frontier is my 3rd favourite Maiden album after Powerslave and A Matter of Life and Death. The Talisman is ****ing epic! Also, I want Coming Home played at my funeral.


----------



## leave me alone

Resonance said:


> Too much death and black metal here now, look to your roots, people!


You are right.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Resonance said:


> A Matter of Life and Death.


Thats the only album I don't have in my posession. Heresy, I know:duck
Downloading it right now, and i'll see if I can pick it up somewhere soon.
I forgot to mention that Demon is an awesome band, especially their first two albums, thanks for that, weakqueen99!


----------



## tropic

Anyone here is into german folk metal?


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Some more NWOBHM


----------



## Resonance

Thread needs more prog:


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Ok, This is a little out of place among all the death metal posted so far, but I'm just in love with this chick.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Ok, This is a little out of place among all the death metal posted so far, but I'm just in love with this chick.


She was a real Metal Queen!


----------



## MojoCrunch

That chick is cool. 

I wonder what everyone here thinks about The Great Kat. :lol


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

MojoCrunch said:


> That chick is cool.
> 
> I wonder what everyone here thinks about The Great Kat. :lol


UGH. She makes Kerry King sound like Joe Satriani.


----------



## VCL XI

njodis said:


> Anyone listened to the new Morbid Angel











...about sums it up.

Wasn't expecting much anyway. Mike Browning 4-eva.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

MojoCrunch said:


> I wonder what everyone here thinks about The Great Kat. :lol


Usually I think women in Metal is a great thing, not to mention hot, but this lady.. :no 
Sorry. Not my taste. And i'm just talking musically, not even her looks.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Metalunatic said:


> Usually I think women in Metal is a great thing, not to mention hot, but this lady.. :no
> Sorry. Not my taste. And i'm just talking musically, not even her looks.


I'm not going to lie, the bumblebee cover was alright. But this woman's music is a mess and she kinda scares me. I don't know what it is about her.









Most of the reactions to her are...well, what was mentioned already. But oddly enough there are a lot of guys that just love her. One of whom, on here, not to name names but I wouldn't be surprised if he thought she was the hottest thing ever.


----------



## Resonance

Thread needs more doom


----------



## Northern Lights

Resonance said:


> Thread needs more doom


Agreed! :yes


----------



## tropic

This song is dreamy


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## stewie




----------



## tropic




----------



## lonely metalhead

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm not going to lie, the bumblebee cover was alright. But this woman's music is a mess and she kinda scares me. I don't know what it is about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the reactions to her are...well, what was mentioned already. But oddly enough there are a lot of guys that just love her. One of whom, on here, not to name names but I wouldn't be surprised if he thought she was the hottest thing ever.


she is ****ing hot so I guess there is at least to of us on here then she so damn sexy and scary but that's my type well one of them


----------



## Katatonic

Katatonia - Day And Then The Shade (Will be seeing these guys along with Opeth in September)
Opeth - The Drapery Falls
Enslaved - Blodhemn
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Emperor - Ye Entrancemperium
Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve
Nile - Stones of Sorrow
Amon Amarth - The Sound Of Eight Hooves
Shining - Svart Industriell Olycka
Dark Funeral - My Dark Desires
Periphery - All New Materials
Isis - Altered Course
Neurosis - Left to Wander
Long Distance Calling - The Nearing Grave
Bathory - A Fine Day To Die
Dark Throne - A Blaze In The Northern Sky
Immortal - As The Eternity Opens
Dimmu Borgir - Broderskapets Ring
Mayhem - Life Eternal
Kovenant - Chariots Of Thunder
Witchery - Awaiting The Exorcist
Hypocrisy - Roswell 47
Esoteric - Grey Day (17 minute epic doom masterpiece)

This list could go on forever......but those stand out the most for me.


----------



## heroin

MojoCrunch said:


> But this woman's music is a mess.....


Yes.

She plays that Yngwie-style stuff anyway and I've never been a fan of that.

For good heavy metal (death metal) played by women:






Their style is similar to the other brutal DM bands from Rome, Hour of Penance and Fleshgod Apocalypse. And they play pretty damn well I'd say.

On a related note. Why do heavy metal fans tend to be such dumbasses? See the metal archives forums for examples.

And while we're talking of other cool bands from Rome, I love this song:


----------



## lonely metalhead

On a related note. Why do heavy metal fans tend to be such dumbasses? See the metal archives forums for example

Oh so metalheads are dumbasses?


----------



## Katatonic

lonely metalhead said:


> On a related note. Why do heavy metal fans tend to be such dumbasses? See the metal archives forums for example
> 
> Oh so metalheads are dumbasses?


Is that statement really worth getting your panties in a bunch over?

I'm a metalhead and I would have to agree. I've been to one too many metal forums where all I wanted was to talk about metal and all it ever came to was "your band sucks!!!" and calling people posers or trying to seem like a bigger fan of the genre by playing "Who Can List The Most Obscure Bands That Are Awful And No One Cares About!?".

Needless to say I gave up on metal forums years ago.


----------



## lonely metalhead

Katatonic said:


> Is that statement really worth getting your panties in a bunch over?
> 
> I'm a metalhead and I would have to agree. I've been to one too many metal forums where all I wanted was to talk about metal and all it ever came to was "your band sucks!!!" and calling people posers or trying to seem like a bigger fan of the genre by playing "Who Can List The Most Obscure Bands That Are Awful And No One Cares About!?".
> 
> Needless to say I gave up on metal forums years ago.


Yeah your right sorry I do get a little defense like that sorry I'm real short tempered but I keep it in check and know when when I'm right or wrong yeah some metalheads really don't give us a good name


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## UndreamingAwake

I kind of take offence to being called dumb simply because i'm a metalhead. A lot of fellow headbangers I know are quite intellectual people, and if i'm to believe others, i'm not dumb either. Maybe it's the whole macho image a lot of guys (and some girls) are trying to maintain. Some people I met think we're all drug abusers, alcoholics, pigs and tramps.

And I do agree with you, Katatonic, that there are a lot of people behaving like jackasses, especially on the internet. But i've found that it's people in general, not just on Metal forums.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

People in general are morons, so the statement that metalheads are dumb (as a whole) is probably correct. That doesn't mean there aren't a lot of very smart ones as well, though.

You'll find many cases of both, anywhere you go.


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## njodis

Some of the best modern black metal I've heard.


----------



## leave me alone

Anyone heard the new Sepultura album yet? It seems like they are trying to go back to trashy style from the old days. I need to give it more than one listen, but some of the songs are actually not that bad.


----------



## njodis

Yeah, I listened to it and didn't like it at all. "Trashy" style sounds about right. 

To each his own, though. :b


----------



## PaysageDHiver

How do you post youtube videos in the thread?


----------



## UndreamingAwake

PaysageDHiver said:


> How do you post youtube videos in the thread?


If you click on the big blue "Post Reply" button, a menu comes up. You see a box where you can type (obviously) and above this box, there are all kinds of small icons. On the far right you see a small YouTube icon. Click on it.

You will see YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE between []

In between these two, you post the code of the video you want.

For example, when I want to embed a video such as Metallica Seek and Destroy, the adress of the video that is displayed in my internet browser is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*NUAdgt5Glk0&feature=related*

I made bold the part you need to copy in between YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE.
In short, you copy EVERYTHING after the /watch?v=


----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## PaysageDHiver

Metalunatic said:


> If you click on the big blue "Post Reply" button, a menu comes up. You see a box where you can type (obviously) and above this box, there are all kinds of small icons. On the far right you see a small YouTube icon. Click on it.
> 
> You will see YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE between []
> 
> In between these two, you post the code of the video you want.
> 
> For example, when I want to embed a video such as Metallica Seek and Destroy, the adress of the video that is displayed in my internet browser is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*NUAdgt5Glk0&feature=related*
> 
> I made bold the part you need to copy in between YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE.
> In short, you copy EVERYTHING after the /watch?v=


Thank you, sir.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

PaysageDHiver said:


> Thank you, sir.


No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## PaysageDHiver

Stunning ambient black metal. I cannot conceive of the epicness of the last third of it (starts at 8:56) ever being equaled.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Walk- Pantera


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Good, this thread ain't quite as dead as I thought.



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Walk- Pantera


Since you mentioned Pantera... Love this song while playing Brothers in Arms










And this one probably already got posted here somewhere but what the ****


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Metalunatic said:


> Good, this thread ain't quite as dead as I thought.
> 
> Since you mentioned Pantera... Love this song while playing Brothers in Arms


nice choice.

Megadeth- The RIght to go Insane


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Addicted to the Blood of the Nations album, so i've got to share this one.


----------



## VCL XI

Speeeeed Metal Sunday


----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Since Cowboys from hell has been posted, I will post my 2nd favourite Pantera track!






And This one from Slayer.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## njodis

The new Exhumed album finally leaked, and it's awesome. Death/grind album of the year for me. :nw

These aren't the best songs but are the only ones on Youtube and I'm too lazy to upload any right now.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I'm thinking this to myself constantly right now:





And here's some more older stuff





Love this one, I even like it better than the original tbh.


----------



## tropic

Daniel89 said:


> Since Cowboys from hell has been posted, I will post my 2nd favourite Pantera track!


:nw Great choice.

I don't know if someone already posted this, but oh well, I love Bathory.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Top five on my list of most BA death metal songs.


----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Xlostcausekid13




----------



## njodis

I don't even know what to say about this.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

One of the best atmospheric BM songs of all time.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Beautiful.






The trem picking in the last two minutes gives me chills.


----------



## Campeador

God I looove Khan!!


----------



## MojoCrunch

Was listening to Abhorrence, an old Finnish death metal band that was short lived. Apparently there are like five other bands with the same name. I decided to check some of them out.





Been listening to the one from Brazil. Still have to listen to more of them though. Fun stuff.





Slayer again. I don't know why but the way this song was sung always cracked me up for some reason. It's just so....dramatic in a way.


----------



## 266x




----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## heroin

PaysageDHiver said:


> The trem picking in the last two minutes gives me chills.


Intestine Baalism is awesome.

Song from a legendary death metal album:





Excellent cover of an excellent song:






And a headcrusher of a song:


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Good stuff, heroin.


----------



## lovemy

Black Sabbath-Into The Void:






I like listen it.:clap


----------



## PaysageDHiver

About as epic as death metal can get. And one of my favorite vocalists. Amazing album!


----------



## njodis

Did someone say epic death metal?


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ Gonna be seeing those guys in a week. Hells yeah! I hope my plans don't get sabotaged since I have to go to Pitts just to see them. Can't wait.

Some earlier stuff.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

More DeathevokatioN


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Megadeth: United Abominations: Washington Is Next:


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Disturbed- Down with the sickness:


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Some live Deathevokation. One reason this band is awesome: they bludgeon you over the head, then give you an awesome melody (2:05 ) Note: this is NOT a cover of the Morpheus song; it was written by Deathevokation.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

I finally got last.fm a little over a week ago. http://www.last.fm/user/PaysageDHiver Friend me you heathens!


----------



## njodis

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ Gonna be seeing those guys in a week. Hells yeah! I hope my plans don't get sabotaged since I have to go to Pitts just to see them. Can't wait.




Wow, I'm jealous. I need to get me a concert-going buddy. :b


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Here's two songs by Helcaraxe, an awesome death metal band that no one seems to have heard of. Very wild, aggressive and bassy viking DM with heavy doses of melody. Great guys, too. Do yourself a favor and give these tracks a listen (note: the songs end sooner than the videos do).


----------



## Fluffy

First Megadeth song I heard: 





First Metallica song I heard:


----------



## MadArchitect

njodis said:


> Did someone say epic death metal?






:')


----------



## Resonance




----------



## VCL XI

These were pretty heavy for the late 60s too:


----------



## PaysageDHiver

The proper title is "Praise Lamented Shade"


----------



## UndreamingAwake

No idea why I never gave these guys a spin.


----------



## Nogy

I don't feel like posting all the vids from youtube right now, so i'll just write em.

Sepultura - dead embryonic cells, desperate cry, beneath the remains

Slayer - die by the sword, hell awaits, angel of death and soooo many others

Suicidal tendencies - you can't bring me down

Megadeth - tornado of souls, wake up dead

Exodus - bonded by blood, and then there were none


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## njodis

Way too much mid-paced boring groovy stuff in their new CD, but this song is _gross._


----------



## UltraShy




----------



## tropic

I'm so in the mood to listen to these guys today. <3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

arpeggiator said:


> I'm not a metalhead, but the whole Colony album by In Flames is awesome


Excellent taste!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Charizard said:


> My friends that listen to metal consistently tell me I have bad taste, oh well.


Who cares what your 'friends' think?


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## MojoCrunch

I weep because they just don't sound like this anymore. Oh well, still love Amorphis' first two albums the best.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

MojoCrunch said:


> I weep because they just don't sound like this anymore.


Me too.:cry


----------



## njodis

I really like the last few Amorphis albums with the new singer. Completely different music, but hey. Both early and late Amorphis is great, but I'm not too keen on their prog rock-ish stuff between those points.

Agreed that early Amorphis is something special, though.


----------



## Wirt

not a favorite of all time. But i've been in one of those moods where i listen to a song over and over till i never want to hear it again. A lot of it has to do with the notes they choose for :28-:31,lol.


----------



## Wirt

also been obsessed with this type of music lately


----------



## MojoCrunch

njodis said:


> I really like the last few Amorphis albums with the new singer. Completely different music, but hey. Both early and late Amorphis is great, but I'm not too keen on their prog rock-ish stuff between those points.
> 
> Agreed that early Amorphis is something special, though.


Haven't really listened to any of their recent stuff. But after _Tuonela _it became apparent to me that they were not going in a great direction. All those inspiring licks and sounds just became bland. But yes <3 to the early days.



VipFuj said:


> not a favorite of all time. But i've been in one of those moods where i listen to a song over and over till i never want to hear it again.


:yes Love it when you get to that ONE song on the whole album that has the ability to do that to you.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

solo at 1:48 :nw


----------



## Raisins

<3


----------



## Cat Montgomery




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## Northern Lights

Losteagle said:


>


Fabulous! :yes


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## Resonance

Bump


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## njodis

I posted this band a while ago, Woods of Desolation, but I'm doing another song. :b

I absolutely love this type of atmospheric black metal. This is one of my favourite albums of 2011, and this song is incredible. I especially love the wall of sound at around 5:45


----------



## theCARS1979

Skid Row , youth gone wild 




 Motley Crue Girls Girls Girls 




 Guns N Roses Welcome to the Jungle 




 Iron Maiden Children of the Damned 




 RATT Your in Love
Thats only 5 metal favorites of mine, there are plenty more


----------



## Xlostcausekid13




----------



## MojoCrunch

Currently digging this song. I'm just kind of slobbering along to it. :lol


----------



## Resonance

bump


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Great cover


----------



## Godless1

Resonance said:


> bump


I love that song. :nw


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I'm just gonna' stop by and admit that it's ironic that the Christian Metvl I listen to is a thousand times more brvtal and kvlt than a lot of the Satanic/pagan/generic stuff that most people listen to. :b Not condemning your taste in Metvl, I just find it ironic is all.


----------



## Godless1

ViLLiO said:


> I'm just gonna' stop by and admit that it's ironic that the Christian Metvl I listen to is a thousand times more *brvtal* and kvlt than a lot of the Satanic/pagan/generic stuff that most people listen to. :b Not condemning your taste in Metvl, I just find it ironic is all.


Brutal ≠ Good. Although, those tracks are definitely brutal.


----------



## Resonance

Nonetheless there is a natural antipathy between metal and organsied religion, especially Christianity, so it is hard to accept so-called "Christian Metal" as legitimate.

I mean, bands like Dream Theater have highly Christianised lyrics and can be considered genuine prog metal, but when you stray into the realm of death, doom and black metal I think you should leave the Christianity behind.


----------



## Godless1

Resonance said:


> Nonetheless there is a natural antipathy between metal and organsied religion, especially Christianity, so it is hard to accept so-called "Christian Metal" as legitimate.
> 
> I mean, bands like Dream Theater have highly Christianised lyrics and can be considered genuine prog metal, but when you stray into the realm of death, doom and black metal I think you should leave the Christianity behind.


Oh, I see what you're saying. Yeah, the duality of death metal and Christianity is the height of irony. Although, most of those Christian metal bands are as trite, unimpressive, and derivative as Christianity itself. So I guess, in a way, it works.


----------



## Resonance

Godless1 said:


> Oh, I see what you're saying. Yeah, the duality of death metal and Christianity is the height of irony. Although, most of those Christian metal bands are as trite, unimpressive, and derivative as Christianity itself. So I guess, in a way, it works.


I can see your points that

A) Christian death metal bands are in no way a significant part of the genre

and

B) It works, as music in it's own right

But yeah, a whole genre which in part traces its roots to anti-chrsitian sentiment still strikes me as painfully contradictory ground for Christianity to sow its seeds.

But yeah, I guess it does work...until some outraged Burzum fans set fire to your church :b


----------



## VCL XI

...Just sayin'.


----------



## Godless1

Resonance said:


> But yeah, a whole genre which in part traces its roots to anti-chrsitian sentiment still strikes me as painfully contradictory ground for Christianity to sow its seeds.


I wholeheartedly agree.

It's all about selling albums, though. A secular death metal band sells albums solely on their artistic merit. A Christian band, on the other hand, utilizes a gimmick to immediately appeal to a huge niche market. It's exactly like the South Park episode where Cartman starts a Christian rock band.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

My favourite at the moment.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Brvtal = Good.

My roots are in Blvck Metvl (Angantyr, Ragnarok, Tsjuder, Windir, etc), but since I've become a Christian I merely have no desire to listen to it any longer.

The more brvtal the better, but that's just me. I don't listen to death, thrash, etc because I just don't find it to be as brvtal. I crave blast beats and consistent tremolo melodies. I do still listen to a couple secular bands (Wintersun, etc) but BM makes me cringe solely because it advocates the exact antithesis of what I believe, whether it be theistic or not.


----------



## njodis

I don't give two ****s whether or not a band is Christian or not; I just care if they're good. I listen to a lot of black metal with laughable Satanic lyrics, and it's not like it's supposed to be taken seriously. Metal is one genre of music that the lyrics are mostly secondary, for me, anyway. The only exception to that would be the overtly National Socialist black metal bands which I refuse to listen to on principle.

I agree on the point that many Christian metal bands (Christian bands in general, actually) use their religion as a gimmick/selling point, though. Judging by Youtube, there are a _lot_ of people that pigeonhole themselves into listening to strictly Christian metal, which is kinda sad. I can understand if people don't like music with lyrics that go against their beliefs, but a vast majority of metal bands aren't anti-Christian.

Anyway, the only Christian metal band I can think of off the top of my head that I actually like would be the first few albums from Mortification, which is actually some classic death metal. They started to turn into a really bad rock/nu-metal type thing after a while, but their first albums are classic.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I still love the brvtal nature of BM, but like I said, I automatically had zero desire to keep listening to it the second I became a Christian. Odd, huh.


----------



## Resonance

ViLLiO said:


> Brvtal = Good.
> 
> My roots are in Blvck Metvl (Angantyr, Ragnarok, Tsjuder, Windir, etc), but since I've become a Christian I merely have no desire to listen to it any longer.
> 
> The more brvtal the better, but that's just me. I don't listen to death, thrash, etc because I just don't find it to be as brvtal. I crave blast beats and consistent tremolo melodies. I do still listen to a couple secular bands (Wintersun, etc) but BM makes me cringe solely because it advocates the exact antithesis of what I believe, whether it be theistic or not.


Are you using V in place of U as a joke, or do you genuinely believe that this is a good thing to be doing?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I'll go with option; _b) It is a good thing to do._


----------



## Rossy




----------



## njodis

ViLLiO said:


> I still love the brvtal nature of BM, but like I said, I automatically had zero desire to keep listening to it the second I became a Christian. Odd, huh.


Whatever makes you happy. If the anti-Christian lyrics of BM offend you, that's fine, but I don't see why you have to stick to strictly Christian bands. No offense, but it sounds rather suspect to me if you suddenly disliked all the bands you used to like after you found religion. :stu Not to mention that there are a lot of BM bands that write about nature, mythology, etc. and aren't anti-Christian or "negative" for that matter.

Anyway, like I said, though, whatever makes you happy is cool.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I must say I'm loving this right now;


----------



## Marlon

i cant stop listening to this song


----------



## amene

Too many to put so I just put some of my top Metal bands


----------



## erasercrumbs

I spent the whole of my 17th year of life listening to this album.


----------



## vash

Too many to name, but this is some Thrash Metal!


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Ride The Sky - Lucifer's Friend





Blood On The Snow - Coven


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Favorite song from Danzig

Devil's Plaything - Danzig


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

Fader vaar, Du som er i Himmelen!


----------



## zookeeper

(as a side note, Dan Lilker taught me how to turn an apple into a pipe at the el mocambo in TO, 1996-97ish)


----------



## vash

WE ARE THE METAL!!


----------



## Resonance

*puts metal thread back on first page*


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

My favorite song from that same Maiden album

Dance Of Death


----------



## Resonance

GTK said:


> My favorite song from that same Maiden album
> 
> Dance Of Death


Great song, though not my favourite on the album. They played this when I saw them live, took me awhile to get into it though.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Sorry, I can't resist... I am going to deposit some UFO hits!































Now back to your regularly scheduled Metaler programming. :b


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Nehalennia - Heidevolk


----------



## Resonance

GTK said:


>


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Don't listen to Danzig, but heard this from the credits of FEAR 3... 





Gettysburg parts 1, 2 & 3:


----------



## UndreamingAwake

GTK said:


> Nehalennia - Heidevolk


Dutch Metal \m/ These guys don't happen to be the same ones in this song at 11:54 to 13:35? Sounds like it.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

According to the comments on youtube... that is indeed Heidevolk \m/


----------



## Resonance




----------



## UndreamingAwake

GTK said:


> According to the comments on youtube... that is indeed Heidevolk \m/


:doh I tend to not read youtube comments. They rot the brain.


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

God To The Godless - Primordial





Gallows Hymn - Primordial 





The Coffin Ships - Primordial


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

a classic.

For Those About Rock (We Salute You) - AC/DC


----------



## zenzui

PiscesVixen said:


>


^ Top song :wink


----------



## pancake111

Some of my favorites are

Beyond the Realms of Death-Judas Priest
Breaking The Law-Judas Priest
The Unforgiven II-Metallica
One-Metallica
To Hell and Back-Blessthefall
Take This Life-In Flames
Heavens a Lie-Lacuna Coil

Sorry I can't put the videos up, my computer is being annoying.


----------



## Resonance

pancake111 said:


> Some of my favorites are
> 
> *Beyond the Realms of Death-Judas Priest
> Breaking The Law-Judas Priest*
> The Unforgiven II-Metallica
> *One-Metallica*
> To Hell and Back-Blessthefall
> Take This Life-In Flames
> Heavens a Lie-Lacuna Coil
> 
> Sorry I can't put the videos up, my computer is being annoying.


You have awesome taste!


----------



## 8vessels

eyeless by slipknot


----------



## Haunty

:heart Aesma Daeva, they are so rad :yes


----------



## Podee

I'm more of a classic rock/80s hard rock/hair metal kinda person but love a bit of Sabbath, Priest, Metallica, Iron Maiden etc.
One of my favourite songs...


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Escape Artist said:


>


Thanks, never heard of this band before now.






sh*tty vid quality, great song;


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## saitiffeh

Right now it's all about the Voivod for me. Would post a video, but haven't figured out how to embed yet  lol

But favourite Voivod track? Changes too often but Jack Luminous will always be up there.


----------



## Keith

Learning Electric Eye on guitar, figured out all the riffs today by ear, solo's are up next gonna be fun!





My favorite song right now...again lol





Fun song to play


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## njodis

This band has been latched onto by hipsters for some bizarre reason; I guess probably because of their ideology. They're a great black metal band, though, regardless of their fan base. I think someone posted them before in this thread? Whatever.

New songs:


----------



## Escape Artist

How about a little prog black?


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Escape Artist

"Raudt Og Svart" by Arcturus

If you like metal and this doesn't blow your mind, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

@ Escape Artist

Hello, fellow Windir fan.


----------



## Escape Artist

Great choices.


----------



## Escape Artist

Get owned.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Haunty




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Resonance

*returns thread to first page*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## leave me alone

Great way to start your day.






Another good one.


----------



## njodis

So, I was thinking to myself that the Imperial March from Star Wars would make a great black metal song. I searched on Youtube, and lo and behold I found this. He takes some liberties with the melody, but it's still awesome. :lol


----------



## VCL XI

and here's the sludge-doom version:


----------



## Matomi

Would you class these as Metal?


----------



## Xlostcausekid13




----------



## idiotboy




----------



## Mouse

Dystopia is a bit of a mix between punk and metal. So good.


----------



## MetalRacer

Metal!!!!


----------



## MetalRacer

POWER METAL!!!!!!! \m/


----------



## MetalRacer

More killer metal videos to come! Stay tuned.
:yes


----------



## MetalRacer

Keith said:


> Learning Electric Eye on guitar, figured out all the riffs today by ear, solo's are up next gonna be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite song right now...again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun song to play


Dude, we have the same tastes! And I thought I was the only one! Hail OSDM!!! Accept rules and so do Priest!!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rawfulz




----------



## ohionick

I am a diehard metalhead but here are my favorite songs

Meshuggah - I, The Mouth Licking What You"ve Bled, Sane

Opeth- Deliverance, Master's Apprentices, Serenity Painted Death

Lamb Of God- 11th Hour, Break You, Remorse is for the Dead


----------



## njodis

Hooray for some great new melodic death metal... not awful metalcore passing as melodeath. uke


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pancake111

Evanescence is back!!!!!!!!


----------



## VCL XI

_Swedish death metal veterans Dismember have announced that they have broken up. A brief statement from the bass player Tobias Cristiansson reads as follows: "After 23 years, Dismember have now decided to quit. We wish to thank all our fans for your support."_


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Zarrix

njodis said:


> Hooray for some great new melodic death metal... not awful metalcore passing as melodeath. uke


Insomnium are great, I agree with you, one of the few Melodic Death Metal bands around today that isn't a facade for metalcore or similar.

If you like Insomnium, you will almost like Be'lakor, a fairly local band for me.






I think I'm going to really enjoy this thread :yes:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mason

ODIN GUIDE OUR SHIPS


----------



## MetalRacer

My theme song!
:yes


----------



## njodis

I am sick of Metallica, but I came across this and it's awesome.

For Whom The Bell Tolls slowed to 33rpm. Makes it sound heavy as ****, and somehow much better than the original, which is probably my favorite song of theirs (that I can still stand.)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnnaM




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## rnotlee

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath

Question, how did you guys embed your YouTube vids here? Mine isn't popping up.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

rnotlee said:


> Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath
> 
> Question, how did you guys embed your YouTube vids here? Mine isn't popping up.


If you post a reply, you'll see the white box where you type your message, and above that box is a whole heap of icons and sh*t. At the far right, you'll see a small Youtube icon. Click on that.

You should now see [YOUTUBE ] and [/YOUTUBE ] 
I added spaces there on purpose, because otherwise it won't show, but you need to leave the spaces after YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE out.

Leave that as it is for now. Go to the Youtube video you want to embed. Let's take a look at the link for Heaven and Hell from Sabbath. It looks like this: 




The only thing you ever need to copy from any youtube video is the part that comes after watch?v= so you'll leave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= away and only copy the NUJH7y1yK_E part. Copy that code in between the [YOUTUBE ] and [/YOUTUBE ].

It should now show up.


----------



## rnotlee

Metalunatic said:


> If you post a reply, you'll see the white box where you type your message, and above that box is a whole heap of icons and sh*t. At the far right, you'll see a small Youtube icon. Click on that.
> 
> You should now see [YOUTUBE ] and [/YOUTUBE ]
> I added spaces there on purpose, because otherwise it won't show, but you need to leave the spaces after YOUTUBE and /YOUTUBE out.
> 
> Leave that as it is for now. Go to the Youtube video you want to embed. Let's take a look at the link for Heaven and Hell from Sabbath. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you ever need to copy from any youtube video is the part that comes after watch?v= so you'll leave http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= away and only copy the NUJH7y1yK_E part. Copy that code in between the [YOUTUBE ] and [/YOUTUBE ].
> 
> It should now show up.


Thanks dude.


----------



## njodis

This song gave me that happy rush the first time I heard it. Black metal is the best metal.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Escape Artist

Too few people know this band.


----------



## njodis

^ nice, I just discovered that band myself a few weeks ago. Excellent stuff.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

This thread is developing necrosis...


----------



## Opethfan7

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## UndreamingAwake

This one makes me want to run into a battle, go berserk and cleave some skulls with a big f*cking axe.


----------



## masterofsadness56

VCL XI said:


> _Swedish death metal veterans Dismember have announced that they have broken up. A brief statement from the bass player Tobias Cristiansson reads as follows: "After 23 years, Dismember have now decided to quit. We wish to thank all our fans for your support."_


 Damn...


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## beherit




----------



## Resonance

That rarest of beasts, a good Metallica song not from the eighties


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Metalica "Fuel"*


----------



## Northern Lights

One of my recent favourites! :yes


----------



## leave me alone

Proly my fav Sepultura song.


----------



## enzo

Given the blurring of genre lines in recent years, I'm not even sure what in my list is what most times.

Hope this counts


----------



## enzo

Again, not really sure about the genre...


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## MetalRacer




----------



## stewie




----------



## Northern Lights

I'll see Asphyx next Friday! :boogie


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## talisman

*Chorus of Steel*
from *Forefather - Last of the Line (2011)*


----------



## MrBakura91

Hmm Great Metal songs let me think...

GWAR!





Rammstein!!





I like ALOT of 80s metal too

WASP





Ratt 





80s era Kiss (although If I had to choose my favorite Kiss album is Dynasty)


----------



## njodis

Contender for best album of 2012 already. My mind is blown and is currently all over the wall behind me.


----------



## Nightlight




----------



## talisman

_*Weighed Down With Sorrow*_
from *Insomnium* - *Across The Dark (2009)*

One of the best songs from my absolute favourite metal album.

_Alcest_ sound good *njodis*


----------



## iChoseThisName

For me my favourite metal song is pretty much anything from Metallica's black album. Awesome album one of the best ever imo.


----------



## Resonance

*returns thread to first page*


----------



## FadeToOne

iChoseThisName said:


> For me my favourite metal song is pretty much anything from Metallica's black album. Awesome album one of the best ever imo.


yes.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Love these covers of the Sabbath songs:


----------



## Rainbat




----------



## Rainbat

Tentative said:


> (Septicflesh)


Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Shredder

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Ok, This is a little out of place among all the death metal posted so far, but I'm just in love with this chick.


Awesome! I had a real crush on lee aaron! Also lita ford & Doro


----------



## Shredder

'I like the way he calls himself Yngwie J. Malmsteen so you dont confuse him with all the other Yngwie Malmsteens" David St Hubbins, Spinal Tap





Note: Cue for headbanging at 1:15 and strap yourself down for the solo at 5:54


----------



## DubnRun

*Waaaay too many to list but here's a few:*

















*Love every DF track, and pretty much every Metallica track.*


----------



## Resonance

ok if we're going to bring Septic Flesh into this then


----------



## leave me alone

http://wildsforlorn.bandcamp.com/

After reading this review, I knew I am gonna like it.


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Resonance

People need to stop neglectfully letting this thread fall off the first page.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Resonance




----------



## arandomgirl




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## BachelorFrog

Which concert should I go to?

Option one: 
*Children of Bodom, Threat Signal, Eluveitie, Revocation (what i'm currently leaning towards)
*

Option two: Trivium, veil of maya, kyng, In Flames (I've already seen In Flames several times)

Option three: august burns red, silverstien, letlive, texas in july

(scene girls are cute)


----------



## Haunty




----------



## njodis

What a great live performance.


----------



## quietmusicman

*Metalcore/deathcore/deathmetal/heavymusic*
























Enjoy my friends \m/ stay br00t4l


----------



## quietmusicman

Signal the firing squad





Parkway Drive





I killed the prom queen


----------



## Resonance

Down to page 7, disapointing


----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## PaysageDHiver

4:30-5:38 is the pinnacle of music to me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## PaysageDHiver

This is how to do a breakdown:


----------



## quietmusicman

FLOAT FACE DOWN


----------



## mik




----------



## Resonance




----------



## Resonance




----------



## xTKsaucex

the only worth while song listening to by FFDP, shame, as this rocks :b


----------



## MetalRacer

Jag Panzer!


----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

MetalRacer said:


> Jag Panzer!


Ahh very nice. Underrated album.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath




----------



## MetalRacer

Any metalheads out there who want to get in touch with me and share bands together? I could use some music buddies...


----------



## MetalRacer

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Hell yeah! Candlemass. Old school doom pioneers. \m/


----------



## xTKsaucex

Resonance said:


> *returns thread to first page*


jesus, thats a strange choice for Iron Maiden. That whole album is an obscure memory in the back of my mind.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Raisins said:


> <3


missed this one, excellent choice :clap


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## MrBakura91

*My current favorites.*

Rammstein-Ich Tu Dir Weh (subbed)





Gwar- Let us Slay





MM- no reflection


----------



## Northern Lights

Great band from Israel! I saw them live last month :clap


----------



## moya

This made Fenriz depressed but it makes me happy. >.>


----------



## quietmusicman

smoked a bowl with the drummer 2 years ago


----------



## Resonance

In a Slayer mood lately


----------



## Keith

ThrashtilDeath said:


>


Nice Chapter VI is such an overlooked album, i think Vikstrom's vocals are really good, not sure why people at the time didn't appreciate this album.


----------



## Keith

One of the sickest instrumentals ever:










70s Scorpions is the best Scorpions


----------



## Resonance




----------



## LordScott

*black As death*


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Tentative said:


> Amon Amarth! :heart


Two great songs off a masterpiece of an album.


----------



## talisman

*Xandria - Blood On My Hands*
Neverworld's End (2012)
_Symphonic Power Metal_


----------



## ApathyDivine

****in' epic vocals


----------



## njodis




----------



## rawfulz




----------



## Grails




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Amphoteric

Finnish faves:


----------



## leave me alone

My finnish fav has to be Moonsorrow.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## PaysageDHiver




----------



## PaysageDHiver

rawfulz said:


>


I love this album.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Some Russian Guy

people still listen to metal ?

well anyway... here's my fave...


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Bunnybee said:


> Finnish faves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> I LOVE Ensiferum. they used to be one of my favorite bands ever.
> Finally got into Amorphis lately. Before the Dawn's new album is great, as with the new Abigail Williams (which sounds nothing like the crap that their first 2 releases were). I'd post youtube links but everytime I do, it fuc-s up.


----------



## Resonance

More prog


----------



## rawfulz

A few recently released favorites.


----------



## Voyager

Ondska som aldrig dör.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Northern Lights

Maybe more Rock than Metal... but it's one of my recent favourites


----------



## Blasphemy




----------



## Mithun

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## bidde

Fantastic US power metal from the past!!


----------



## bidde

Another one. I have been digging this band lately.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

And of course the original.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

the new Kataklysm single is really growing on me.


----------



## HighHeels

Spanish Celtic heavy metal


----------



## T-Bone

What IN THE HELL happened to these guys? Pure garbage now. Is this the best COF song ever or what?


----------



## Northern Lights

One of my all time favourite bands


----------



## UndreamingAwake

^ I salute your taste in Metal. Bolt Thrower is one of my fav DM bands.


----------



## leave me alone

Needs your full attention for 21 mins.


----------



## Hiccups

Devin Townsend - Deep Peace


----------



## Innominate

leave me alone said:


> Needs your full attention for 21 mins.


Wow. Attention got! I actually came here to post this, but looks like you beat me to it 

I had heard they'd put out something new, but hadn't bothered to search for it til today. This new song invokes the familiar atmospheres of dread and sorrow that Agalloch are known for. In some ways, it seems like a return to their older stuff (Pale Folklore) but with more emphasis placed on their black metal temperament, while still progressing into new territory. Despite the similarities between Echoes and their last album, I honestly wasn't expecting this as their follow up to Marrow.

They don't have a great deal in common with each other, but with groups like Katatonia, Opeth, and Anathema(Weather Systems is very good by the way) all branching away(for better and worse..I didn't like Heritage very much  )from their trademark sounds, I'd half expected Agalloch to tread a little further from their familiar aural haunts. By the song's end, I think my initial impressions of both the song and where they're headed were wrong. They have changed and the biggest change seems to be the way their music's structured. The black metal is still there, but this new song -like a lot of their songs-is less chaotic than many of their peers music, showing far more more restraint (hard to do with a song as long as this one without boring the listener!) with the way it builds up to its epic moments.

I don't look forward to a lot of new releases anymore, but if this single's any indication of what's to come, I can't wait to hear what's next!

tldr

Song rocks. Glad Agalloch's still making music.

Speaking of upcoming albums...


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## T-Bone

The best RC song of all time.


----------



## Rainbat




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## talisman

*Grave Digger - Call of the Sirens*
_Clash of the Gods (2012)_


----------



## UndreamingAwake

^ Love Gravedigger.


----------



## leave me alone

Something different.


----------



## T-Bone




----------



## anonomousguy




----------



## caveman8

4:53 epic


----------



## caveman8




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## enpyre

its gotta be opeth's bleak.






song that made me fall in love with opeth.


----------



## talisman

*Krampus - Kronos' Heritage*
_Survival Of The Fittest (2012)
Melodic Death/Folk_


----------



## caveman8




----------



## visualkeirockstar

All of Heavenly's songs. Best band ever!!!!


----------



## Resonance




----------



## Insider

So cool


----------



## Insider

Dear god, why is there no edit button? My above post makes me look retarded and I can't do a thing about it


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Insider said:


> Dear god, why is there no edit button? My above post makes me look retarded and I can't do a thing about it


Because you have too few posts for that button to be available right now.


----------



## Insider

Metalunatic said:


> Because you have too few posts for that button to be available right now.


I just don't understand the meaning behind preventing someone from editing their posts. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Insider said:


> I just don't understand the meaning behind preventing someone from editing their posts. It makes no sense to me.


That rule was already in place when I joined. It's probably to discourage trolls and spammers. Once you reach a certain post count, you'll be able to edit them.


----------



## Resonance

Insider said:


> Dear god, why is there no edit button? My above post makes me look retarded and I can't do a thing about it


Pfft, _everyone_ assumes the youtube code works that way the first time they try it, just now they introduced this ridiculous rule that you have to have x amount of posts before you can edit, so the mistakes of you new people are immortalised forever.

I don't see the point in this edit restriction myself, adbots, trolls and spammers are not editing, they're posting :|


----------



## caveman8




----------



## caveman8




----------



## AussiePea

****ing loving this album to death right now:


----------



## Lil Sebastian

What a bloody voice.


----------



## Vuldoc

Theses two are my favorite metal bands in their genre


----------



## Paramecium




----------



## UndreamingAwake

My favourite OCD song:


----------



## caveman8




----------



## talisman

_*Folkstone - Non Saro Mai*
Il Confine (2012)_
_Folk Metal (With Bagpipes!!!)_


----------



## njodis

Holy ****, talk about a redemption. I'm not a huge death metal fan, but this is awesome. Cryptopsy's last album was awful, but the new one is demented, and I mean that in a good way. You can't listen to this and say that metal music can't take some serious talent. Top 10 albums of the year for me, and the only DM album I'd put in that list.


----------



## WD3




----------



## moya

njodis said:


> Holy ****, talk about a redemption. I'm not a huge death metal fan, but this is awesome. Cryptopsy's last album was awful, but the new one is demented, and I mean that in a good way. You can't listen to this and say that metal music can't take some serious talent. Top 10 albums of the year for me, and the only DM album I'd put in that list.


I still like 'Once Was Not' better (seriously underrated album right there). But yeah it's deff a step up. But DiSalvo and Worm added a lot of personality that their current dude lacks.


----------



## njodis

Let's fix this thread.


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## BeyondOsiris

AussiePea said:


> ****ing loving this album to death right now:


I've got the top comment on the song In Solitude, lol.

Here's two of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Innominate

Anyone else into death/doom here or am I the only?


----------



## The Enemy Within

1977, a juvenile Simon Phillips on drums


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I like Doom, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Northern Lights

njodis said:


> Let's fix this thread.


Thanks for posting Hooded Menace! They're brilliant! : )


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Nexus777

Hey good tastes here 

Heres some oldstyle thrash for you:


----------



## neen




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Cliff Burton wrote some great lyrics for when you feel like sh*t....not sure if he meant to.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

the ame with sabbath..


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## BeyondOsiris

neen said:


>





Metalunatic said:


>


I love you guys, full ****.


----------



## Gizamalukeix




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Nexus777

Well they are more industrial metal I guess. but some songs of them rule






One of the inventers of gothicmetal with female vox!


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Felt like necroing this thread.


----------



## Maverick34

too many to list but right now thinking of... *
AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long
*


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Metalunatic said:


> Felt like necroing this thread.


Perfect song to play for someone you hate, lol. These are my 2 favorites off that album.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

BeyondOsiris said:


> Perfect song to play for someone you hate, lol. These are my 2 favorites off that album.


It sure is! Both those songs you mentioned are kickass too. Btw, I also love the title song from that album.

For some reason, I find myself listening to these guys a lot on chilly winter days:


----------



## leave me alone

Might be as well the best bm song of 2012. I love the intro, the way it opens with slower beat and washed out guitar, with the rain on top of it. As the beat gets faster, the rain gets more intense with the spoken word and when the main guitar and drums kick in, it gives me goose bumps.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## eduaugu

do u know the band tourniquet? if not u should give it a try... it´s like beethoven meeting frankenstein...


----------



## Tabris

My favourite song by them.


----------



## Tabris

Oops :afr Sorry I don't know how to edit.


----------



## satyrinath




----------



## Overthinker80

One of my favorite bands of all time.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

First two posts of this page are win.

I have too many to name, but atm I can't stop listening to this track.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

More like alternative metal, but who doesn't love Tool?


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Tabris

Awesome


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The whole album is good:


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## satyrinath

Any priest fans??


----------



## sanspants08

Type O Negative's cover of Cinammon Girl


----------



## Mersault

I am not a metalhead and never was, so i will just post something obvious:


----------



## Tabris

A human jigsaw to make whole.


----------



## Overthinker80

Logan X said:


> The whole album is good:


Noumena RULES!!!

There new album is pretty good also though I prefer their first 2.

Surprised to see a fan of such an obscure metal band on here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Overthinker80 said:


> Noumena RULES!!!
> 
> There new album is pretty good also though I prefer their first 2.
> 
> Surprised to see a fan of such an obscure metal band on here.


You can thank SAS lol. Someone mentioned them here a while ago and i looked them up on youtube. I've been a fan since.


----------



## satyrinath




----------



## Tabris

satyrinath said:


>


Nice. I've always heard about Immolation but have never listened to them much.


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Overthinker80

​


Logan X said:


> You can thank SAS lol. Someone mentioned them here a while ago and i looked them up on youtube. I've been a fan since.


If you like them check out my Insomnium link a few posts above.

They are similar but better IMO.


----------



## Tabris

Trey's vocals <3


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

probably more hard rock but wth.


----------



## InDeathIsLife

Daaaamn... I've got SO many. :S

I'll list a few i guess, just a few. xD

After the Burial - Isolation Theory
After the Burial - Redeeming the Wretched
After the Burial - Cursing Akhenaten
Animals as Leaders - Song of Solomon
Animals as Leaders - Do Not Go Gently
Blotted Science - Ingesting Blattaria
Blotted Science - Adenosine Breakdown
Blotted Science - Adenosine Build Up
Chimp Spanner - The Mirror
Chimp Spanner - Harvey Wallbanger
Chimp Spanner - Dark Age of Technology
Chimp Spanner - Mobius part 1&2
Jeff Loomis - Jato Unit
Meshuggah - Electric Red
Meshuggah - Obzen
Meshuggah - Dancers to a Discordant System
Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ(best video clip EVAR)
Meshuggah - Corridors of Chameleon
Meshuggah - Stengah
Meshuggah - Rational Gaze
Necrophagist - Diminished to B
Necrophagist - Seven
Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge
Periphery - Oxmodius
Periphery - Letter Experiment(instrumental from the 2004-2008 demos)
Periphery - Totla Mad
Periphery - Racecar
Periphery - Absolomb
Planet X - Desert Girl
Planet X - Space Foam
Planet X - Quantum Factor
Tesseract - Concealing Fate(the whole song)
Tesseract - Sunrise
Tesseract - Eden
Volumes - Two-One
Volumes - Starstruck


----------



## Thedood




----------



## crimeclub

When this album came out I was blown away by how hard it sounded, among the songs this was my favorite, I had to be in kindergarten so this was some hardcore sh*t, I hadn't ever heard guitars sound like they do in the chorus. Badass.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Wirt




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Jehutyin1080p




----------



## renegade disaster

ApatheticDisplay said:


>


yea, I like that one as well. some 80's favourites


















Thedood said:


>


brootal! thats a classic.

I quite like their 2006 album the blackening;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not my favorite Metal song, but still pretty damn good


----------



## Vuldoc

just a few for now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues

Geez, I killed it. Anyway a couple more:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

This has been my favorite for some time now.


----------



## Metalhead1014

Welcome To Hell!!!!!! \m/


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Canadian Brotha

A few for now...


----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## Sarah94




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Digital Dictator




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

old Anathema


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Wirt

thread bump


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## lifelikeahole

The Showdown: _Give us This Day_


----------

